# 뭐게 ? 무슨 뜻이게? (-게)



## 82riceballs

Hi all! 

Ive come across the following phrases: 뭐게? 무슨 뜻이게?
And was wondering how 뭐게 is different from 뭘까? Or 뭐예요?
what is the difference in nuance/meaning?

any help is appreciated thanks!!


----------



## Rance

From Naver dictionary:



> *-게11*
> 
> 
> *어미*
> 
> (‘이다’의 어간이나 용언의 어간 또는 어미 ‘-으시-’, ‘-었-’ 뒤에 붙어)
> _1 ._ *해할 자리에 쓰여, 앞 절의 사실이 그러하니 자연히 뒤 절의 사실은 이러할 것이라고 추측하여 물음을 나타내는 종결 어미.*
> 
> 그 사람이 형사가 아니라니, 그럼 그 사람이 *사기꾼이었게*?
> 그럼 얘가 *수재게*?
> _2 ._ *해할 자리에 쓰여, 앞 절의 사태가 성립하지 않음을 나타내기 위하여 반어적(反語的)인 물음을 나타내는 종결 어미. 제시된 두 상황 간에 인과 관계가 가정되는데, 뒤 절의 사태가 성립하지 않으니 앞 절의 사태도 성립하지 않았음을 나타낸다.*_
> 
> 숙제를 다해 놓았으면 내가 야단을 안 *치게*?
> 그것을 알면 내가 *천재게*?
> __3 . *해할 자리에 쓰여, 한번 짐작해서 답해 보라는 뜻을 나타내는 종결 어미.* __
> 
> 학교 다닐 때 내 별명이 *뭐였게*?
> __4 . *해할 자리에 쓰여, 앞 문장에서 어떤 상황을 묻고서, 뒤 문장으로 그처럼 물은 근거를 제시함을 나타내는 종결 어미.* __
> 
> 장사가 잘됐나 봐? 표정이 *밝으시게*?
> 무슨 바쁜 일이 있으세요? 아침 일찍 *찾아오셨게*?
> __5 . *해할 자리에 쓰여, 상대의 의도를 묻는 종결 어미. ‘-려고 그래?’의 뜻에 가까우며, 흔히 상대의 행위가 화자에게는 약간 뜻밖이라는 암시를 담고 있다.* __
> 
> 돈은 벌어 어디에 *쓰게*?
> 왜, 차도 안 마시고 그냥 *가시게*?
> 밥을 반도 안 먹고 그만 *먹게*?
> _




For your examples, the applicable definition is the third one.
When you use 뭘까 or 뭐에요, you don't know the answer for the question you are asking.
However when you  use -게, you want others to guess the answer which you already know.

뭐게 = Guess what it is.
무슨 뜻이게 = Guess what it means.
뭘까 = I wonder what it is.
뭐예요 = Would you tell me what it is?


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks so much!!! This is a question I've had for a while, but all my Korean friends just told me it meant the same thing as 뭘까 so I never understood the actual meaning.

Would I be correct in using it in the following contexts then?
1. When looking at childhood photos, I ask a friend to identify which kid is me (the photo has many kids)
나는 누구게?
2. A friend is showing photos of his trip. He asks me to guess where he took one particular photo.
여기가 뭐게?
3. Whose kid do you think that is? (Perhaps the child looks a lot like the father, so it's easy to tell) 
이 아이 누구 아이게?
4. Guess whose this is?
이거 누구꺼게?


----------



## Rance

1. 나는 누구게? is more appropriate if you conceal yourself and want your friend to identify you.
It means "guess who I am".
For your example, 내가 어딨게? would be more appropriate.

2. Since your friend would want you to identify the _location _of the place he took picture from,
"여기가 _어디게_?" is better expression 

3. 이 아이(가) 누구 아이게? 
You could add 주격조사 to sound more natural.

4. Sounds good to me.

Please note that there are other definitions/usages for -게.
However when it's combined with pronouns(누구, 어디, 뭐, etc), it usually has the meanings we've been discussing.


----------

